# Tombstones II



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I finished these today.

It says "Katie Darling" but in this light it is hard to read. 









Each of the ceramic masks will hold a flicker light. In the bright light the depth is washed out, but the color is clear.









In this one you can almost see the lights in the skulls, but the depth is a little better.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on the tombstones! I really like the marbleized look of the first one.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job they look great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, I like the different colors for your tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the look of the lights in the skulls - nice touch!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT job!!!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work as usual!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great work! I like the unusual shapes and the coloured granite paint job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

These are three of my old tombstones that I rebuilt or repainted.
Adams I just cleaned up and added a skull. It may have a light when I am done.
Jackson was an old boogie board, I just repainted it brown from gray.
And Sarah got a face lift. i added the base and the statue. Then repainted the whole thing from solid white to pinkish gray.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great. Nice work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, you do good work.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice stones. I love to make new ones every year.


----------

